# Canada Express Entry Help



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am planning to apply for Canada PR process and many might say that I am late for the process, but I can't help it as I came to know about it recently.

I have searched in lot of forums and also used the calculator on CIC website, but there is lot of confusion.

Please can someone let me know what would my points be and if I am eligible to apply. 

My details are as below:

Age: 27
Education: BE computers, University of Mumbai
Work Experience: 4.5 years, Full-time all in India (no Canadian experience)
IELTS: R7.5 W7 S7.5 L8.5 (CLB 9)
Single Never Married

I am currently working as Senior Network Engineer and I guess my NOC code is 2281

When I calculate online it shows my points to be 435 and when I call up a agent they say my points are 68 and I am eligible to apply.

Please let me know if I am eligible to apply and also whether it's worth to apply with 435 points.

Anyone from NOC 2281, please share your experience


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at Express Entry.

435 probably _won't_ be enough to get you an Invitation To Apply, as the lowest score so far was 453 on 17/04/2015, with 715 invitations allocated to that draw... even if you did make the cut off for a draw, only the candidates with the highest scores will receive an invitation. 

For example, if the cut-off was 434 and there were 750 ITA allocated to the draw and 1500 people had high enough rankings to be considered for the draw, the 750 people with the highest scores will receive the invitations while you and the 749 people whose rankings are on the lower end will not receive an invitation.


----------

